# push/pull



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

How many of you coaches out there recomend the push/pull style of shot execution? I've been trying it off and on with mixed results. If you do recomend it do you have any tips that may help me be more consistant? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Don't push. Reach for the target. This engages the front half. That's how I teach it and do it. Beleive Kisik Lee teaches the same. 

But to each their own.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds interesting. Define push/pull to me if you can


----------

